# [Zack Snyder] The Seven Samurai... I mean Jedi...



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

> Back in November, the Los Angeles Times reported that Man of Steel and 300 director Zack Snyder said he had no interest in directing the hotly anticipated seventh Star Wars film. But Vulture has learned that while this may be specifically true ? he won?t be doing Episode VII ? it was a bit of misdirection: He is in fact developing a Star Wars project for Lucasfilm that is set within the series? galaxy, though parallel to the next trilogy. It will be an as-yet-untitled Jedi epic loosely based on Akira Kurosawa?s 1954 classic Seven Samurai, with the ronin and katana being replaced by the Force-wielding knights and their iconic lightsabers. (Go ahead, say it ? you know you want to: ? ? an elegant weapon, for a more civilized age.? Felt good, didn?t it?)
> 
> It?s not clear just where Snyder?s untitled Jedi film would fall within the Star Wars chronology, but one insider expects it will not be considered part of the ?numbered? episodes, but rather a stand-alone film set sometime post?Episode VI events, meaning the next phase of the franchise development is much broader than previously thought. For those unfamiliar, Kurosawa?s influential Seven Samurai (The Magnificent Seven was the American remake) tells the tale of a small agrarian town in seventeenth-century Japan that?s routinely pillaged by bandits. Fed up with the annual shakedown, its farmers retain the services of seven masterless samurai to defend their harvest. George Lucas has cited the classic as one of his favorites, telling the Telegraph in 2005 that ?it?s a brilliant, brilliant film, and every time I see it I can't believe the magic mixture of a great story and great acting and humour and action and suspense ? wonderful cinema. The art of moving pictures is on every frame of this movie.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2013)

Intriguing. Will keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

Why not, Star Wars is already based on 1 Kurosawa film why not another.


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2013)

Intriguing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

It's the kind of plot that can work regardless of genre, so I say go for it.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2013)

Do not want.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Interested alone just for the visuals this movie will have.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2013)

lt can't be worse than the prequels and at least Snyder will give us some cool visuals and some awesome fight scenes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2013)

Want it just for the fight scenes. It'll be good to see some serious lightsaber action.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2013)

Not intriguing.

This project will hopefully vanish after Man of Steel flops.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, I thought this thread was about Zack Ryder.  My bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2013)

oh my god


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

My only concern is the fact Jedi are in it - I can't think of much that would sweat seven of them. They can't be overwhelmed by sheer numbers and shooting them pretty much never works, either. It'll take a special kind of enemy to whittle their numbers down and I doubt we'll see any Sith...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> My only concern is the fact Jedi are in it - I can't think of much that would sweat seven of them. They can't be overwhelmed by sheer numbers and shooting them pretty much never works, either. It'll take a special kind of enemy to whittle their numbers down and I doubt we'll see any Sith...



uhh yeah they can 

[YOUTUBE]tCuUIkEtJjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2013)

Zach Snyder's rep denies this. Though that's nothing new. Even if this is happening though I have a hard time seeing it being released before the new trilogy is over.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2013)

sounds interesting


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 15, 2013)

> *Zack Snyder...........is in fact developing a Star Wars project for Lucasfilm* that is set within the series’ galaxy, though parallel to the next trilogy. It will be an as-yet-untitled Jedi epic loosely based on Akira Kurosawa’s 1954 classic Seven Samurai, with the ronin and katana being replaced by the Force-wielding knights and their iconic lightsabers. (Go ahead, say it — you know you want to: “ … an elegant weapon, for a more civilized age.” Felt good, didn’t it?)



.

Wait.  Didn't Lucas sell the rights to star wars to Disney?

Can Lucasfilm(George Lucas) produce additional star wars movies when they no longer own the rights to them?


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't give a darn. Seven Samurai themed film and Light Sabers with modern special effects.

Take my money now, you bastards.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Wait.  Didn't Lucas sell the rights to star wars to Disney?
> 
> Can Lucasfilm(George Lucas) produce additional star wars movies when they no longer own the rights to them?



]

Lucas Film as an entire entity was sold to Disney, it's new parent-company.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 15, 2013)

> “our long term plan is to release a new Star Wars feature film every two to three years.”



Why?????


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2013)

I want  it. My body is ready.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Wait.  Didn't Lucas sell the rights to star wars to Disney?
> 
> Can Lucasfilm(George Lucas) produce additional star wars movies when they no longer own the rights to them?



Lucasfilm is owned by Disney. It still exists. Lucas has no creative control though.[


----------



## Corran (Jan 15, 2013)

Nobody going to update that the story was a bit pre emptive considering Zack Synder's rep saying he has nothing to do with Star Wars. And honestly I don't want him near Star Wars.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

I knew some thing that awesome couldn't be real.

the world's Body would never be Ready


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2013)

Nimander said:


> Why?????


Complaining after not having good Star Wars movies for 30 years.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2013)

Will probably check out. Even when his plots are terrible, Snyder's films are usually still visually impressive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2013)

As if anyone isn't good enough for this franchise, it's running on name rather than quality at this point. We're gonna get more Star Wars stories anyway with Disney wanting this to be a continuous project so I'm no bothered. Not excited though.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> As if anyone isn't good enough for this franchise, it's running on name rather than quality at this point. We're gonna get more Star Wars stories anyway with Disney wanting this to be a continuous project so I'm no bothered. Not excited though.



Just like with the Disney sequels...

Star Wars VII: Luke's Magical World


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd really like to see something broader than just Jedis. Perhaps an Avengers type of series, different stories all accumulating in to a bigger movie. 

Can we have some crazy ass planets atleast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually Coruscant is a very complicated planet where it is an entirely a city and beneath that is actually another city were most of the black market and deadly mercs hang out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2013)

Disney has done pretty well with Marvel. They'll do fine with Star Wars


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Disney has done pretty well with Marvel. They'll do fine with Star Wars



No, Marvel Studios has done well with Marvel. Lucas Film will do better without someone at the wheel with 100% creative control.

Only say Disney really have when in the film making is probably marketing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> No, Marvel Studios has done well with Marvel. Lucas Film will do better without someone at the wheel with 100% creative control.
> 
> Only say Disney really have when in the film making is probably marketing.



Which is my point. Disney is going to put someone in charge. In Marvel's case they already had a studio. When it comes to this, Disney is essentially a producer/distributor. 

Lucas Films with someone other than George Lucas can probably make a pretty good SW movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

I can agree with that. It is when you start seeing Mickey and friends in constant animated adventures with Marvel Heroes or SW characters is when you should be worried.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Which is my point. Disney is going to put someone in charge. In Marvel's case they already had a studio. When it comes to this, Disney is essentially a producer/distributor.
> 
> Lucas Films with someone other than George Lucas can probably make a pretty good SW movie.



This.

I think at worst, the new Star Wars movies will be generic PG-13 action movies, on par with something like the later Pirates of the Caribbean movies. Disney's not stupid, but they're probably going to try to rely on brand recognition and make something that will be generally appealing – which means not taking too many "chances" by trying to do something particularly creative or new.

That's the worst-case scenario, IMHO. Which is why the Snyder movie might actually be better than the new SW movies: depending on the level of control Disney gives him, he's more free to get creative with the source material. Since this movie isn't going to be directly tied to VII, he can do more with it. I don't mean that he's going to make fucking _Citizen Kane in Space_ because that's not what Snyder does, but by not being directly tied to the new trilogy he'll have more opportunity to play around creatively.

Stop me if any of that rambling makes no sense, I'm operating on about four hours of sleep right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

No SW movie will be R, so we already know it will be PG-13.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not looking for Citizen Kane in space, I don't think anyone is. We just want a quality film, with a coherent script that makes use of the Universe it's given. These films could be chocked full of imagination but Lucas gave us something so mediocre and awful. The biggest issue for me has always been that the films have been weighed down by the fans, Vader, basically the original trilogy. Move away from it completely, no more Skywalker. New planets please, explore the Universe alittle and a better dynamic between the Sith and the Jedi's which has always been shite. Inject some life in to it, move away from the same plots and try something newer. And less CGI.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2013)

The prequels' revolving around Anakin becoming Vader wasn't a flaw -- it was a great idea. It was just done poorly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

I get what Ennoea is saying the SW universe is more than just Skywalkers journey. Which is why I enjoy the Old Republic (one before the prequels) way more.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2013)

Heck I even liked Jedi Knight. Old Republic is pretty cool.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not looking for Citizen Kane in space, I don't think anyone is.


I didn't say I was. I just meant that I think he'll be able to be more creative than the Disney movies will, but that I don't mean that he's going to try to make an arthouse film or something. 



> The biggest issue for me has always been that the films have been weighed down by the fans, Vader, basically the original trilogy. Move away from it completely, no more Skywalker. New planets please, explore the Universe alittle and a better dynamic between the Sith and the Jedi's which has always been shite. Inject some life in to it, move away from the same plots and try something newer. And less CGI.


I don't know if this is the biggest issue, but at this point in the game it's certainly a problem. The Skywalker schtick has become stale. 

It would be interesting to see a SW film starring a non-human. There are some creative alien races in SW, from what I've seen of the EU. If it's done well, that could be intriguing.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 16, 2013)

With that many SW movies planned there's no way they won't turn to the novels. Can't wait to see the Killik some day


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

New episode's scrolling text intro should read...

"Current day - a galaxy far, far away"


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 16, 2013)

I jizz in my pants.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2013)

one movie i would like to see would be one about what happen in between episodes 3 and 4 would like to see darth vader hunting down any jedi that survived.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2013)

Make it happen!


----------

